# Beneful Healthy Harvest dog food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

This food is practically a vegetarian formula, it has no meat in it whatsoever, just unnamed animal remnants. Add some chemical preservatives and it's the worst food on the market (well one of the worst anyway). As it stands now, its just one of the worse ones you could choose to waste money on.


----------



## Emma2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Beneful meaty biscuits are excellent I have been feeding my Portugues Pondengos puppies on for the last 3yrs and they will not eat any thing else. I now need the Beneful dry feed for adult dogs the one with the sweet corn in [this food is the very best]please can you supply me with two 15kg bags.
Up to last yr I was buying from Zooplus they do not have it now.


----------



## Zodiac (Jun 10, 2009)

Beneful was rated the worst dog food you can buy.... I have been studying dog food 4 about a year, I seriously recommend making raw meals.


----------



## dorgi_owner (Jun 15, 2009)

I, like many others i'm sure, was tricked by the high price and "healthy" claims of this dog food. I just bought a fifteen pound bag, and after getting home and reading the ingredients, I threw it in the trash. DO NOT BUY THIS FOOD! You might as well feed your dog lawn clippings.


----------



## Joan_Gainey (May 3, 2010)

I've been feeding Healthy Harvest to my dog for years now. He is doing great on it. My dog suffered from allergies, so I had him tested. This dog food was one that came up as "safe" for him to eat. I switched from those 'high-priced' premium foods and he couldnt be better. A lot less itching, his hair grew back & he loves the taste.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Seriously???


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Joan Gainey, I really hope this is some kind of joke. This crap killed one of my dogs!!!!


----------



## Joan_Gainey (May 3, 2010)

No Jess, this is no joke. Not sure what you mean when you say it killed one of your dogs. Sorry to hear that. My 'Frankie' is still doing good on it.


----------



## Amanda_Corbett (May 17, 2010)

I started mixing the Beneful wet food into my dogs dry food (as she wouldnt have it any other way LOL) and she was fine for about a week. Then, she started having severe diarreah and vomiting. So naturally I took her to the nearest Animal Hospital. She wound up being diagnosed with HGE (Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis), which still has no known cause, and almost died due to dehydration. But after speaking with the vet, she is convinced that it was the beneful that induced it. She claims that at least 6 out of every 10 dogs that come into her hospital vomiting, are vomiting Beneful. She warns everyone about the effects she has seen and after my $400 vet bill and near loss of a beloved family pet, I will continue to do so as well.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Joan Gainey you have to be kidding me?? This is one of the worst dog foods made today. I'll go throught he ingredient list for you

1.Ground yellow corn. It can not be digested by dogs and causes eye goo, rough fur and shin problems along with diareha
2.Corn gluten meal. See above, damn a double dose of poision
3.Whole wheat flour. Wheat is the same as corn but it also cause alleries along with ear issues.
4.Animal fat. Animal fat is the lowest grade fat you can find on this planet.
5.Soy Protein Concentrate. Soy protein is unsuitable for dogs and dogs can not digest it.

If you don't believe me so be it, you well be putting your dog down early and it well be your fault, because you have been warned. Do a little reading AND RESEARCH if you love your dog and remember these are the ingredients you DO NOT want in your dogs food(SEE LINK BELOW). What does the reviewer say above? What you think they are lying?? THEY AREN'T!!!

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Amanda3 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well..I have to say that Beneful Healthy Harvest is the one and only thing I am able to feed my lab mix. We had sooo many problems with him for about a year and a half including bright red blood constantly in his stools, diarrhea, insanely hyperactive bowel sounds, itching, hair loss, extreme weight loss...etc, etc. The vet ran so many tests and couldn't find anything definitive wrong with him without sending him to a specialist. We tried so many different drugs, treatments, and foods for about a year and NOTHING worked. To make a long story short after I switched him to Beneful Healthy Harvest he has been amazing.. great looking poop (to put it bluntly), great hair, no itching, more energy, finally gained weight, and looks wonderful. Frankly, I really dont care what its made of, all I care is that my dog looks and feels great after so long of the opposite.


----------



## Sara1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well I use to have two dachshounds and both are short hair... they seemed to have thin hair and itch... I didn't know why, when one went home with my mother and I went to visit her and noticed how healthy she looked, while my dachshound at home still had thin hair I began investigating. I found out that it was the Beneful Healthy Harvest doing this to them! They were allergic.


----------



## Dog's_Best_Friend (Dec 7, 2010)

Beneful, Cesars and the majority of soft foods on the market are pure crap. What many folks don't understand is that there are many foods humans can consume yet dogs cannot metabolize. If any of your foods have sugar, wheat, garlic, onions, corn, chocolate, turkey or high levels of fat in them, please understand these foods and others not listed (but which you can look up), can cause hemolytic anemia, pancreatitis, kidney failure and a host of other ailments. Use the Internet for more than pseudo-socializing. There is a lot you can learn about TRUTH versus PERCEPTION if you don't want to go through life completely oblivious.

If you feed your dogs that junk food and they aren't sick already they WILL be. If you can't afford good dog food then why have a dog? How much will it REALLY set you back?! If you are a follower, presumptuous, misinformed, ignorant and not safe don't be surprised that your life sucks! Why take a chance on a being you love and wish no ill will whatsoever upon? 

The ONLY decent soft food out there for dogs is FRESH PET SELECT. It's sold in specific stores and you'll have to go to the site to learn more. 

My beautiful Cocker Spaniel use to eat all that other crap, including the supposed "best" hard food, EUKANUBA. She developed hyothyroidism and gained a massive amount of weight. The Vets were no help and suggested a bunch of meds and Science Diet. Hahahahaha! Seems that being a doc of any kind actually doesn't insure jack. Most of their training is substandard and outdated. 

We researched and found out about FRESH PET SELECT, and guess what? She's back to a normal weight and is healthy and vibrant again. Planned obsolescence, irresponsible capitalism and population control are executed on our dogs as well as us! Get a clue. Do the right thing!


----------



## Charlie2 (Apr 13, 2011)

My dogs grew up with this formula, i used to think beneful was the best. Until i did more research and i found out beneful doesn't have enough protein. In conclusion they use artifficial colors, which is bad. Every dog food contains chemicals but not as much as beneful.


----------



## Joan_Gainey (May 3, 2010)

So what people are saying is that the makers of this dog food are killing our dogs? I don't think they could sell it if it were that bad! And for those that say "if you cant afford 'premium' dog food , you shouldn't own a dog", I have to say I DID feed high pricey foods. None were good for my dog. Healthy Harvest has been the best for (MY) dog. Not all foods are good for all dogs, that's why there are so many choices! If Beniful was $75.00 a bag, I would still feed it to my dog because it benefits him. He is living his life without allergy breakouts, itching or hot spots! To me it's quality of life, not quantity!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Joan Gainey, It's not necessarily the price of the food, it is more the ingredients that matter. Beneful has no real meat in it. Sure it has pretty pictures of meat and veggies on the front of the bag.....but, you need to take a look at the ingredient panel. I can not believe that a dog can STAY healthy for very long, eating a food that is primarily made up of Ground yellow corn, corn gluten meal,whole wheat flour, animal fat, and soy protein, with a bunch of toxic colors and Menadione thrown in for good measure. Dogs are primarily Carnivores, and have no use for any grains. A budget friendly food with good ingredients is Costco's Kirkland Signature, it has good ingredients and is only 14 dollars for a twenty pound bag, or 26 dollars for a 40lb bag.It is rated a 4* out of 5* on this site and others.Feeding your dog Beneful is like you eating out of the Mcdonald's dumpster every day.


----------



## Richard_Atkinson (Jan 5, 2012)

Beneful Healthy Harvest dogfood is a godsend to older dogs with pancreatic problems that are aggravated by the higher fat and protein content that the meat based counterparts provide. Unfortunately, it appears that Purina has pulled this product from the shelves...and my old guy will suffer for that decision unless I can find him a suitable soy based substitute.

Your dog is not a pure carnivore and never has been. At least not since domestication so many thousands of years ago. Even wolves do not eat a purely meat based diet.

http://healthydogfoodguides.com/are-dogs-omnivores-or-carnivores/

Richard


----------

